# myspace



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone else here on myspace.com? I just recently got a new one, because my old one was from years ago. So far, I'm not too impressed. Many more people are on myspace than xanga, but myspace seems to be having technical problems all the time!!! I guess I'll just have to give it a little trial run, I can always quit later. Anyhoo, my user id is "hootiemutt", just like my xanga. I changed my website button to it too, let me know if any of you want to be added as a friend, I only have 18... And according to The Daily Show last night, I should have at least 9000 FRIENDS!!! :lol: Wow, I love that show!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

haha im a loser too i only have 30


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I cant imagine having a xanga or myspace, because I just got facebook and am already spending too much time on there. I was surprised to see how many people are actually on facebook. Nice way to keep in touch with friends from fargo.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha, that was funny when the Daily Show just totally lambasted this stuff last night. Hilarious. The guy had 9000 friends...and thanked "all" of them after the spot. I laughed through the whole segment.

Real men (or, for R_C, women) get their own domains! Lord of the manor, King of the County, Master of my Domain: www.nicksimonson.com


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Doesn't it cost money to get a domain? :huh:

C'mon, man. I'm broke as a joke...:roll:

Well, I'm off to go job searching! :computer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Eh, rates aren't too bad. I went thru GoDaddy.com adn have a buddy hosting the site for me, costs me $8 per year.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

That's eight dollars that could go to clothes and shoes...:idiot:

...and eight dollars that I don't have....


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to have xanga but i deleted it and dont feel like getting myspace because i would end up screwing up like i did with xanga and getting some parents upset. And theres too many people on xanga and i just dont like facebook.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i got it SN is wingedshooter (hmm wonder why?)

Ill add ya'll


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got a facebook and i like that one fine.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe I should go to college, just so I can have facebook...or, maybe not!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

oklahomawaterfowler isnt in college and he has a facebook.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I joined myspace about a week ago not to impressed but maybe something will change


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am not a my space person I just don't see the point in it. It doesn't seem as fun as people make it out to be. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't knock it til you've tried it.

But don't expect to quit either...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

its fun while you are creating your layout and putting info in but then its just there for the AIM profiles and here....etc so that your friends add you


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Two arrested on sex charges linked to MySpace

School suspends 20 over MySpace posting


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It was created to help people find partners for sexual escapades, still used to some extent for that.

As to the second post, man that is ridiculous.


----------

